# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Book "Death machines: The ethics of violent technologies", Elke Schwarz, United Kingdom, 2018

## Airicist

Author - Elke Schwarz

"Death machines: The ethics of violent technologies" on Manchester University Press

"Death machines: The ethics of violent technologies" on Amazon

----------

